# Voice Leading on Romantic Era



## Hfd

Hi, Everybody, I'm new to this forum.
And I hope I will not bother Anyone. 30+ years playing music with little theory.
Thank God there is a forum like this one.
Do composers in romantic era use Voice leading like Classic era?. One of them (Rachmaninoff).
And in both scenarios. Why?. 
Thank you.


----------



## Hfd

Is it really that hard?.


----------



## EdwardBast

Rachmaninoff wasn't really active in the Romantic Era. His first published works appeared in the 1890s and all of his mature work is 20thc. The principles of voice-leading didn't change much between the Classical and Romantic Eras despite the expansion of harmonic vocabulary. Dissonance treatment evolved a bit so that some dissonances required less careful preparation and chromatic passing tones, neighbor tones and suspensions of various kinds became more common. 

Why? Because the objective, preserving independence of line, was the same.

Not sure what you mean by "both scenarios."


----------

